# Really, what's the point?



## LadyB (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, i'm gutted today as AF has arrived after my first cycle of clomid    and I'm asking myself- what's the point?

As far as i can tell the clomid is making bugger all difference and so i feel like it's a waste of time being on it. I know it's only my first try, but as i already ovulate fine and everything else is apparently working as it should- what's the point?

I'm due to start the next cycle tommorow, but I'm really unsure what to do. 

Does clomid have a culmulative effect? That is, the more cycles you do the more effect it has?


----------



## leannea (Apr 29, 2007)

Clomid is not an accumulative drug, it's supposed to make you produce and release more then one egg in a cycle so there more chance of sperm catching one. Clomid is the usually the first drug precribed for unexplained fertility. It's always worth a try and there are plenty of people on the site that have had babies with it. Give it a go for a while, you never know. Good luck


----------



## LadyB (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Leanne,

I probably should give it a chance at least.

I'm just down on everything today coz of the dissapointment.


----------



## leannea (Apr 29, 2007)

It's Saturday, have a few glasses of wine, relax, eat bad food especially take away and start again tomorrow. Have you tried acupuncture? people swear by it - not everything can be explained and treated with medicines and drugs. I was completely sceptical, but it may have just tipped the balance in our favour. Take care and don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

LadyB, 

Im really sorry for your disappointment and nothing is worse than this feeling 

I done 12 months of clomid and it helped me ovulate but apart from that didnt give me a BFP.

There are however lots of success stories have you thought about joining the clomid girls thread? 

Dont give up give it a chance ! You never know !

Good Luck 

Love Ju x x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Lady B
Welcome to the Clomid thread 
Why don't you pop onto the main thread Clomid Girls and come and have a natter   CLICK HERE 
I'm covering the Clomid board for Rosie P, my fellow mod, as she has recently given birth to a beautiful daughter, on her 8th cycle of clomid...so it _can_ work hun 
Take a look at our list too, Clomid BFP/BUBBS/ANGELS   CLICK HERE  
It is so easy to get disillusioned when things don't happen straight away, but hang in there hunni 
If you need any help finding your way around just ask either myself or one of the girls 
Wishing you every success on your journey.
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

We have had lots of successes on here so you can't give up at the first hurdle hun, it can take a few cycles for clomid to crank up your ovaries so in some ways it does have an accumulative effect.. and it stays in your system for a few months after you stop taking it too..I have always found that after each scan that I found out that it didn't work or after each BFN, it took me a few days to pick myself up but I did and soldiered on, but you have to expect to feel a bit down and disalusioned I think that is only natural .. so don't be too hard on yourself ..I found a cd that I have called prepare to conceive helped me to think more positively throughout the cycle ..but nothing really will stop you feeling down when you get AF or a BFN..

Good luck hun.. I hope you get a BFP very soon.. but you may get one later down the line..but it would be worth waiting for no matter what wouldn't it..         

Cat x


----------



## LadyB (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

I am feeling better (especially after the hot chocolate and baileys I've just had!)

I'm going to carry on with the clomid and see where that gets me, but I'm also going to start thinking about what i want to do next.

Ladyb


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ladyb, i felt exactly the same as you after my first cycle of clomid. i wanted to give up as i thought it was pointless as i normally ovulate fine and this was given as a booster, i.e... more eggs for the sperm to find. these girls on here supported me through and gave me the courage to carry on. unfortunately im off clomid this month due to OHSS but am looking to try again soon. i think that ive waited this long for a BFP that a few more months cant hurt   (even though i want it NOW NOW NOW!! lol) anythings worth a try and on average it takes 6months or more for a perfectly normal couple to fall pregnant so dont give up hope yet on the clomid  

jo xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Aww bless,
I also felt like that Ladyb when i was taking clomid for 4 iuis on my last two i decided to try without but sadly all 6 funded iuis was a
 I was totally gutted i was producing lots of eggs my womb lining was always 7-11mm with and without the clomid my DH 
  Was always excellent as we are classed as "Ubexplainned Infertility" its been soo frustrating for the pair of as we just keep asking ourseleves the same question each and every month when that nasty  arrives why is it not happening why me why us why have we not got pregnant yet.
Sorry for going on hun i am ment to be trying cheer you up not making you feel worse i am thinking of you both and i hope that will get your dream very soon take care lots of   nicky xxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

dont give up chick give it a go   there aint no harm in trying now is there + fingers toes + eyes crossed it works for you  

life holds a lot of surprises   never think its over  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Dont give up just look at me. It will happen for you just keep faith hun  

kel


----------

